# The Book of Five Rings Free Download



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 16, 2006)

http://users.tkk.fi/~renko/gorinnosho.html

That was on another thread, but I wanted to give it its own thread so everyone would see it.

What does everyone think of this translation?

AoG


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 16, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:
			
		

> http://users.tkk.fi/~renko/gorinnosho.html
> 
> That was on another thread, but I wanted to give it its own thread so everyone would see it.
> 
> ...


 
Do you know who made this translation? It is possible, but not certain, that it could be still in copyright (the translation, not the original book)? The site doesn't say.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 16, 2006)

Actually, I was wondering about that as well.

Still, here is something that some of you may like:
http://www.gutenberg.org/

That site has 18,000 free dowloadable books that are copyright free.
Here are some of the titles (the top 100):


The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (422)
The Notebooks of Leonardo Da Vinci  Complete by Leonardo da Vinci (340)
Fifteen Thousand Useful Phrases by Grenville Kleiser (306)
Kamasutra by Vatsyayana (267)
Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen (247)
How to Speak and Write Correctly by Joseph Devlin (247)
The Hound of the Baskervilles by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (184)
Animal Figures in the Maya Codices by Glover M. Allen and Alfred M. Tozzer (184)
The Time Machine by H. G. Wells (181)
Prufrock and Other Observations by T. S. Eliot (174)
The Best American Humorous Short Stories (174)
The Art of War by 6th cent. B.C. Sunzi (172)
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (166)
The Terrible Twins by Edgar Jepson (162)
Project Gutenberg "10K" DVD (158)
Ulysses by James Joyce (141)
Zadig by Voltaire (134)
Beyond Good and Evil by Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche (129)
The Valley of Fear by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (129)
The Devil's Dictionary by Ambrose Bierce (125)
Three Men in a Boat by Jerome K. Jerome (109)
The Prince by Niccolò Machiavelli (107)
Adrift on an Ice-Pan by Wilfred T. Grenfell (107)
Forbidden books of the original New Testament by William Wake (106)
Blister Jones by John Taintor Foote (105)
Metamorphosis by Franz Kafka (104)
Grimm's Fairy Tales by Jacob Grimm and Wilhelm Grimm (103)
Dracula by Bram Stoker (102)
The Complete Works of William Shakespeare by William Shakespeare (101)
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll (100)
Ride of the Valkyries by Richard Wagner (99)
The Divine Comedy by Dante, Illustrated, Hell, Complete by Dante Alighieri (98)
Modern Spanish Lyrics by Various (96)
Relativity : the Special and General Theory by Albert Einstein (95)
The Wonderful Land Of Oz by L. Frank Baum (93)
A Young Girl's Diary by Anonymous (92)
Roget's Thesaurus of English Words and Phrases by Peter Mark Roget (91)
The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas père (90)
Thus Spake Zarathustra by Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche (89)
Dream Psychology by Sigmund Freud (89)
The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (86)
Aesop's Fables; a new translation by Aesop (86)
Paradise Lost by John Milton (83)
Hand Shadows to Be Thrown upon the Wall by Henry Bursill (83)
Sense and Sensibility by Jane Austen (78)
The Divine Comedy by Dante, Illustrated by Dante Alighieri (78)
Secret Adversary by Agatha Christie (76)
Project Gutenberg "Best Of" CD August 2003 (76)
Siddhartha by Hermann Hesse (75)
The Little Match Girl by Hans Christian Andersen (75)
Germany and the Germans by Price Collier (75)
The War of the Worlds by H. G. Wells (72)
A Tale of Two Cities by Charles Dickens (71)
War and Peace by Leo Nikoleyevich Tolstoy (71)
1811 Dictionary of the Vulgar Tongue by Francis Grose (71)
The Art of War by 6th cent. B.C. Sunzi (70)
An Old Babylonian Version of the Gilgamesh Epic by Anonymous (69)
The Bible, Old and New Testaments, King James Version (68)
Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll (68)
The Communist Manifesto by Friedrich Engels and Karl Marx (68)
The Story of Ireland by Emily Lawless (68)
Alone by Edgar Allan Poe (68)
Our Deportment by John H. Young (68)
Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson (67)
The Return of Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (67)
On the Decay of the Art of Lying by Mark Twain (67)
Moby Dick, or, the whale by Herman Melville (66)
Emma by Jane Austen (65)
The Mysterious Affair at Styles by Agatha Christie (65)
Walden by Henry David Thoreau (64)
Jane Eyre by Charlotte Brontë (64)
Meyers Konversationslexikon Band 15 by Various (64)
Hamlet by William Shakespeare (62)
Best Russian Short Stories (61)
A Treatise on Adulterations of Food, and Culinary Poisons by Friedrich Christian Accum (61)
Roget's Thesaurus by Peter Mark Roget (60)
Great Expectations by Charles Dickens (60)
Discours de la méthode by René Descartes (60)
Peter Pan by J. M. Barrie (59)
The Wonderful Wizard of Oz by L. Frank Baum (59)
The Importance of Being Earnest by Oscar Wilde (58)
English Fairy Tales by Flora Annie Steel (58)
Les Miserables by Victor Hugo (57)
The Haunted Hour by Various (57)
Frankenstein by Mary Wollstonecraft Shelley (56)
The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde (56)
Rime of the ancient mariner by Samuel Taylor Coleridge (56)
How Women Love by Max Simon Nordau (56)
Three Contributions to the Theory of Sex by Sigmund Freud (54)
The Science of Fingerprints by United States. Federal Bureau of Investigation (54)
Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoyevsky (53)
The Bent Twig by Dorothy Canfield (53)
The Adventures of Tom Sawyer by Mark Twain (51)
His Last Bow by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (51)
A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens (50)
The Memoirs of Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (50)
The Canterbury Tales, and Other Poems by Geoffrey Chaucer (49)
The Tragedy of Pudd'nhead Wilson by Mark Twain (49)
McGuffey's Eclectic Spelling Book by W. H. McGuffey (49)
Don Quixote by Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra (48)


----------



## w.kaer (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link!  Good stuff.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 17, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Do you know who made this translation? It is possible, but not certain, that it could be still in copyright (the translation, not the original book)? The site doesn't say.


 
My thought exactly!  I am wondering who the translator was as well.  I would imagine that it still might be in copyright.  

Brian R. VanCsie
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 17, 2006)

Its a good link... I've wondered though... alot of those books still sell copies today in book stores. I wonder where the proceeds go if its not copyrighted?


----------



## donna (Aug 17, 2006)

I dont like this translation as it has made the error of saying "There is *no* timing in the void" The more reputable translations have the correct translation of "There *is* timing in the void". If it has miss translated this passage how many more miss translations has it made?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 18, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Its a good link... I've wondered though... alot of those books still sell copies today in book stores. I wonder where the proceeds go if its not copyrighted?


 
I would think that the profits would go to whoever published the book, and nothing would go to any family or company that owned the rights to it, since no one owns the rights anymore.

I noticed several titles, such as Dracula and Alice in Wonderland that can be bought at many Dollar Tree and similar stores.

Here is a link that tells a few restrictions regarding that website:
http://www.gutenberg.org/freedom
That links states:
*-----------------------*

*No Cost or Freedom?*

The word _free_ in the English language does not distinguish between _free of charge_ and _freedom_.
_Free of charge_ means that you don't have to pay for the book you received. _Freedom_ denotes that you may do as you like with the book you received.
This distinction is immaterial if you just want to read a book privately, but it becomes of utmost importance if you want to work with the book: 

you are a teacher and want to use the book in class,
you wrote a thesis about the book and want to distribute the book along with your thesis,
you have a literary web site and want to distribute the book to your audience,
or you are a writer and want to adapt the book for the stage.
If the book you got is just _free of charge_, you may do none of the above things. You may not even make a copy of the book and give it to your best friend. But if the book you got is _free as in freedom_ you may do anything you like with that book. Clearly _free as in freedom_ beats _free of charge_. 
Fortunately almost all Project Gutenberg ebooks are _free of charge_ *and* _free as in freedom_. 
A few Project Gutenberg ebooks are copyrighted. You can tell by reading the license inside the book. You may download a copyrighted book and give copies away, but might be limited in commercial uses and derivative works. 
*Why are these books free?*

Copyright for these books has expired in the United States. (They may still be copyrighted in other countries!) So anybody may make verbatim or non-verbatim copies of those works.


----------

